# Building my own 3 gallon cube :)



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

So I recently bought this little guy.









He needed a home, so I picked up this plastic box at Michaels, it holds about 2 gallons.
Didn't take long for me to get bored with it... about two days.

So I decided to build my own 3 gallon cube for this dude.
I am using 1/4 glass to build a cube that is 9x9x9.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

That's amazing! I've always wanted to build my own cube, just never had the guts to try!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh..I may try this out when summer comes. May be fun. I'd love to see a tutorial of you making it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My finder works at a window factory, I'm gonna get him to take home some scrap pieces so I can build something. What will you use for a topper?


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have a lowes, lowes carries accrylic and plexiglass and they can cut it for you, so all youu gotta do is put it together.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Sadly we don't, I'd make acrylic tanks instead LOL


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the glass cut at a local glass shop. The original idea was to cut my own using old broken or leaking tanks but I couldn't find any donations. I chose 1/4 because I felt better about handling thicker glass than thin. They sanded all the edges for me to so they didn't have any sharp corners.

For a top I plan to go visit a local shop that does acrylic fabrication. I'm going to have him make something similar to the lid on the Fluval Spec. It won't completely cover the top but it will cover around the top edge.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

That looks great! Can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Update...
Tank is all together, rubber feet are attached, rear glass is frosted... just got to let it fully cure and then get the lid made.








This is kind of what the lid will be like.


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW! This looks amazing. Makes me want to build something now.

If you don't mind me asking. What was the cost of materials?
Good call on going with the .25". Excess > deficient.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

looks pretty good, I look forward to seeing it filled and fishies swimming around


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and interest.

This is how it looks now. I need to add some plants and I am thinking about a moss ball.

As for cost... It was $30 for the glass, cut and edges sanded. The little rubber feet were only a couple of bucks.
Silicone was like $3, tape I had, lamp I had...

So all in all, not too bad.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow it looks gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks awesome! Nice job


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

The cube looks awesome! But I'm more of a fan of the 2 gallon long tank though. 

Since Bettas like to swim horizontally than vertically I've been trying to find a small tank that has more width than depth. c:<


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

For my own curiosity, how much did that 2gal from michaels cost? I need a new tank, and it cant be too big..


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Micho said:


> The cube looks awesome! But I'm more of a fan of the 2 gallon long tank though.
> 
> Since Bettas like to swim horizontally than vertically I've been trying to find a small tank that has more width than depth. c:<


The two gallon long tank that he was in was a wine bottle display box from Michael's. It's made of plastic and worked fine, but I wanted glass. I thought about doing the glass one in a long tank, but I have a corner shelf behind the tank with the plugs, light timer etc under it and the long tank didn't leave any kind of opening. With the cube I have opening on either side where I can get the wires and stuff through.

It's big enough for him to swim around, plus it will be getting plants and he tends to like hanging out in the little house anyway.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

coolcucumber said:


> For my own curiosity, how much did that 2gal from michaels cost? I need a new tank, and it cant be too big..


They were $20 but they have been having on sale with 40% off.

I used a hole saw attachment on my drill to cut the hole in the top and drilled a small hole in the back of the lid for the filters wire.

You can drill it, just use slow speed and very light pressure. It's a good idea to put tape on the area that you are drilling too.

If you lived close by I would just give you mine. I don't plan on using it.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that tank looks great! I feel like I have "too many" tanks now, so I'm gonna hold off on any projects for now ^^;


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Coming out to explore his new jungle home.
















All that's left now is the lid.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Love the gravel color! Also that round rock looks nice, where'd you get them? 

I'll have to go to Michaels and see if have the same box as you! I'll totally make it and store another Betta in it. Unless you live close, I'm hoping you live in Canada?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

The orange sand came from Petco, the rock I don't even remember. I have had it for years.
http://www.petco.com/product/115879/Petco-Sienna-Aquarium-Sand.aspx
lol, nope. Louisiana, that's pretty far away.

Look in the framing section. They are with the stuff like display cases for basketballs, footballs, flags etc.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

That looks absolutely beautiful  This is going to be my next project...lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So amazing. I wonder if I could get a tank custom built so i could have a 75 gallon and be able to have it split in a 55 gallon and 6 3.3 gallons.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> So amazing. I wonder if I could get a tank custom built so i could have a 75 gallon and be able to have it split in a 55 gallon and 6 3.3 gallons.


I don't think the 3.3 would give the bettas enough room.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

How large can it be until you need to brace the bottom of the tank? Like the tanks that all glass makes where the top and bottom are braced with a plastic ridge around the entire perimeter of the tank.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Smokey65662 said:


> How large can it be until you need to brace the bottom of the tank? Like the tanks that all glass makes where the top and bottom are braced with a plastic ridge around the entire perimeter of the tank.


I've seen 100+ gallon tanks done rimless. You have to use the proper glass thickness and brace the bottom in tanks that big. If I do the 60 gallon cube it would have extra glass in the bottom.

If you look at the bottom of these you will see extra glass strips along the bottoms.









But I have seen tanks up to about 30 gallons without them.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I would probably do it just to be safe. So its basically one inch strips of glass that run along the inner perimeter of the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Smokey65662 said:


> Well I would probably do it just to be safe. So its basically one inch strips of glass that run along the inner perimeter of the bottom of the tank?


 
Pretty much.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

Alright cool  Thankyou


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool that you had the idea to do this, even cooler you actually did it.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job, if you have time you should sell these. You could post in the classified section and aquabid.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Nice job, if you have time you should sell these. You could post in the classified section and aquabid.


I agree I would actually buy your old 2 gallon long tank from you, I'm not very good with craftsmen ship.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Micho said:


> I agree I would actually buy your old 2 gallon long tank from you, I'm not very good with craftsmen ship.


I don't have a 2g long...you must be thinking of someone else.... So, are you going to sell your cubes?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

jman828 said:


> I don't have a 2g long...you must be thinking of someone else.... So, are you going to sell your cubes?


Haha I'm talking about Dragonii's old tank:


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, are you going to sell your cubes though?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome tank! What about a heater, though?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.

The old 2 gallon wasn't glass, it was just a plastic display box that I picked up at Michaels for $11. As for selling cubes, it wouldn't be very profitable. The materials cost me about $35-40. You can get cubes professionally made for just a bit more. I just didn't want the sizes they offered.

As for a heater, I am going to try it without it for a bit. Our house never gets very cold. We live in south Louisiana. lol

I have a thermometer in it and keep an eye on it. If it gets cold I will add one. I have had bettas in the house before that never had one and it was never an issue. Our last betta lived for a bit over four years. He even survive hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I did add the lid tonight.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Finnex-4-Ga...367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c56b9584f









Only reason I built one was that no one sell a "perfect cube".


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, cool


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice finished tank too


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks gorgeous, excellent job. I love cube tanks, all my tanks are cubes. <3 (Do!Aqua)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> The orange sand came from Petco, the rock I don't even remember. I have had it for years.
> http://www.petco.com/product/115879/Petco-Sienna-Aquarium-Sand.aspx
> lol, nope. Louisiana, that's pretty far away.
> 
> Look in the framing section. They are with the stuff like display cases for basketballs, footballs, flags etc.


Louisiana huh? Maybe I'll take that 2 gallon off your hands 

eta: re: heater - I'm in South Louisiana too but I need a heater, I keep my house cool though. If I didn't use heaters my tanks would be about 72ish


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> Louisiana huh? Maybe I'll take that 2 gallon off your hands
> 
> eta: re: heater - I'm in South Louisiana too but I need a heater, I keep my house cool though. If I didn't use heaters my tanks would be about 72ish


Where at in LA Amy? I'm in Kenner.

I checked the temp before bed last night and it was right between 74-75. I'll probably end up putting a heater i it before winter kicks in. Just can't decide on which one to get. I don't like the little flat pad heaters and I want something very small. I have had good luck with the Marina C10's, but they run about $20.
I was thinking about getting one of these, but I don't know how well they work.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> Where at in LA Amy? I'm in Kenner.
> 
> I checked the temp before bed last night and it was right between 74-75. I'll probably end up putting a heater i it before winter kicks in. Just can't decide on which one to get. I don't like the little flat pad heaters and I want something very small. I have had good luck with the Marina C10's, but they run about $20.
> I was thinking about getting one of these, but I don't know how well they work.


If you can't set the temperature I reccommend against it as they usually don't make your water that temperature.....alot of people (including myself) use these heaters and they work great!







Elite Mini Heaters About $20http://www.hollyspetshop.com/ekmps/shops/hollyspetshop/images/elite-mini-heater-25w-4781-p.jpg


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

jman828 said:


> If you can't set the temperature I reccommend against it as they usually don't make your water that temperature.....alot of people (including myself) use these heaters and they work great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've looked at the Elite's. I may just end up going with the Marina C10. It is preset, but I have two of them and they have not failed me yet. One is in a 2 gallon Spec and it keeps the water at a perfect 78, the other that I have is the size bigger and it is in my Fluval Edge, same thing there, perfect 78.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008&lmdn=Aquarium+Size


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> Yeah, I've looked at the Elite's. I may just end up going with the Marina C10. It is preset, but I have two of them and they have not failed me yet. One is in a 2 gallon Spec and it keeps the water at a perfect 78, the other that I have is the size bigger and it is in my Fluval Edge, same thing there, perfect 78.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008&lmdn=Aquarium+Size


Ok, I tried that same one and It never worked for me. Well if it works for you then that's perfect for a heater, it just never worked for me.
Good Luck.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate dealing with heaters period. It just seems like the one area of the hobby that is falling behind. Don't get me wrong, there has been some advancements, but do we still have to have big round glass tubes? Do they need to be so iffy?

You would think that by now it would just be a thin, small thing that you doesn't stick out like a sore thumb. Some companies have started putting the controls on the outside of the tank, that's better, but how do they work? Don't know, never tried one. And those dumb little pads.... I had one under the gravel in my edge, it warped and started looking like it had been dumped in battery acid.

I know the tech exists, I have a temperature regulated cooling system on my media cabinet that kicks ---. It has a wire thin sensor that picks up the temperature and kicks on the cooling fans at exactly 89 degrees.

Anyway, I think they can make better designs if they wanted to.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Seeing your pictures, I wanted to make my own tank too! I stopped by the local glass shop and they quoted me $66 for a 12x12x12 tank. =[ I can find a 12x12x12 rimless glass tank online for $57 shipped, AND it'd be put together....I was sad.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

gwenny said:


> Seeing your pictures, I wanted to make my own tank too! I stopped by the local glass shop and they quoted me $66 for a 12x12x12 tank. =[ I can find a 12x12x12 rimless glass tank online for $57 shipped, AND it'd be put together....I was sad.


Yeah, I almost bought that 12x12x12 but it would have been too big for my space. That's why I ended up building what I built.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm near Houma, about an hour from you or so 

I agree with you about the heaters, they should be smaller, etc. Necessary evil though :-? And then trying to figure out how to heat 50+ jars is another evil...:evil:



Dragonii said:


> Where at in LA Amy? I'm in Kenner.
> 
> I checked the temp before bed last night and it was right between 74-75. I'll probably end up putting a heater i it before winter kicks in. Just can't decide on which one to get. I don't like the little flat pad heaters and I want something very small. I have had good luck with the Marina C10's, but they run about $20.
> I was thinking about getting one of these, but I don't know how well they work.


----------

